# Sound Deadener questions



## retirednak (Nov 7, 2009)

I've got a low mileage '96 Caprice that I bought from a little old lady after a long search for the right car. Being a LT1 powered Caprice,its not a rare car be any means,but it is a 1 of 2 cars made with the options list. I don't plan on cutting up door panels or going hog wild on a big sound system. I'm going with a Pioneer deck,components in the front and I haven't made up my mind for the rear of the car. I'm starting out adding sound deadener/insulation for better sound and to also quiet the road noise these cars have. I bought a couple hundred sq ft of Damplifier Pro to start with.
My questions is...I have the dash pad off my car,would I be wasting the Damplifier Pro by doing the metal areas under the dash pad? Its not a huge area to do. As expensive as the sound deadener is,I don't want to waste doing doing an area that won't do any good. If anybody has any advice on where to install the stuff on a Caprice/Impala,I'm all ears. I do plan on doing the doors and floor pan,as well as the inside of the trunk.
Thanks


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

What is added to the car option wise that makes it only 1 of 2??

And no it will NOT hurt anything to do the metal area of the dash as they are VERY prone to rattles and squeaks, At least everyone I have ever worked on rattled like hell


----------



## retirednak (Nov 7, 2009)

Option wise that makes it 1 of 2,the car was special ordered by a small town PD in AZ. When it arrived it was discovered that the car was not a true 9C1 even though it was ordered with most goodies found on the cop cars,except the 9C1 designation. So the car was rejected and put on the lot where it was bought. Sitting in the car it looks like any other Caprice,full power,carpet and bench seat. The little old lady didn't drive it except to church and to the store. It had 24K miles on it when I bought 3 summers ago,it averaged 26 mpg on the drive up here to AK. Not bad for a full size car with the LT1 265 h.p engine. Car doesn't have a squeak or a rattle,just the road and wind noise that's common with these cars.

I have another question having to do with Spectrum™which is a water based under coating designed to reduce sheet metal resonance and structure borne noise.
Does anyone have any experience using this stuff? Is worth $150 for a couple gallons to do the floors and trunk area? I have a gal of truck bed liner that can be sprayed thick or thin,it does a decent job of knocking out road noise if sprayed on kinda thick.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

if I were you I wouldn't use spectrum. if any thing, use spectrum sludge. you get more done for less cost. I personally use damplifier pro cause I never will need more than one layer


----------



## retirednak (Nov 7, 2009)

I think I'll stick with what I have and try the spray on stuff on my Cummins pickup. Thanks for the help.


----------

